# Tracts and Letters of John Calvin



## FenderPriest (Feb 5, 2009)

I was spending some time with Steve Burlew from Banner this week, and he mentioned that Banner of Truth is releasing the Tracts and Letters of John Calvin for the great price of $80. Seven volumes, eighty bucks; you can't get much better past this year's special. I plan on getting a set of my own, and wanted to pass along the great deal to you guys. The volumes are supposed to look awesome, and the offer only last through this year.

Here's what the Banner website says:


> Long unavailable the republication of Calvin's Tracts and Letters will delight all who have come to delight in the writings of the sixteenth-century reformer of Geneva.
> 
> 3 Vols of Tracts
> 
> ...


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Feb 5, 2009)

Purchased!

Thanks for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Feb 6, 2009)

*Calvin CD*

The Calvin CD isn't bad, either.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 9, 2009)

Just like to say for those blessed to live in the U.K. Banner are selling these books at the wonderful price of £45, awaiting mine as I type.


----------

